# Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

_Four plumbing connections, three wire connections and four bolts. That’s all it takes to install your new AirPod Air Management System by AirRide Technologies. In about one hour your system will be up and running!
The Air Pod contains a pre-plumbed and pre-wired compressor, tank and valves mounted to a compact, aluminum base and covered by a stylish, custom-molded cover.
Upgrade and clean up your existing system or add bags and a control system to compete your air suspension upgrade. AirRide control systems plug-n-play for quick installation.
* Pre-plumbed and tested for leaks.
* Compact size: 3 Gallon kits measure: 20”L x 12”D x 9.5”H.
* Compact size: 5 Gallon kits measure: 32.25”L x 12”D x 9.5”H.
* Weighs only 24 lbs. 
From show trucks and hot rods to daily drivers, the AirPro System's compact size makes it ideal for just about any vehicle. _ 








Any comments? Quality of parts and build?
Anyone have one?
Thank you! 
http://www.ridetech.com/catalog/airpod-94-1.html


_Modified by f_399 at 12:42 AM 8-31-2008_


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies (f_399)*

damn thats nuts, air in a box!
you just cant really customize it


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies (candywhitevdub)*

Interesting. Never seen it. Cant really add another compressor or anything. 
Kinda cool though. I wonder how quiet it is in that custom tub.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_Interesting. Never seen it. Cant really add another compressor or anything. 
Kinda cool though. I wonder how quiet it is in that custom tub.

Check the link....they offer a few different setups including dual compressors and a larger tank. 
Haven't ever heard of anyone using one....but it certainly would make installation pretty simple.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies (Retromini)*

Looks quality but IMHO way overpriced. 
The cheapest I see on their site is 1895, you can definitely out do what is included in that kit for a LOT cheaper. Hell you can possibly make a whole air ride kit for a car including bags and all for that price.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies (Larry Appleton)*

its sweet.....if ur lazyyy


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I mean, its good stuff and all, but you could buy the SAME products (all Air Ride Tech stuff) for cheaper, but it wouldnt come in the ready made tub. It is definitely easier, so you might save some on install costs if you are not DIY, but as mentioned above it seems overpriced.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

my local shop has used it so i dont have first hand experience with it but ive checked it out.it looked super simple, no headaches involved, guess thats the whole reason for it but i would prefer building you own


----------



## baggedbox707 (Sep 1, 2008)

This would be way cool to use if you are rich and fat.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thanks for the comments


----------



## VR6JetPilot (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies (f_399)*

i think this would be perfect for someone like me.
i'm a little older than most of you and have 2 small kids.
so i don't have a lot of time to work on a car, know nothing about air, don't really know anyone with air, etc......but i do like the functionality and of course the looks of having air ride.
i also don't show my car so i don't need any 'custom' setup.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies (VR6JetPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JetPilot* »_i think this would be perfect for someone like me.
i'm a little older than most of you and have 2 small kids.
so i don't have a lot of time to work on a car, know nothing about air, don't really know anyone with air, etc......but i do like the functionality and of course the looks of having air ride.
i also don't show my car so i don't need any 'custom' setup.


its not about the "custom setup" for looks...its usability...its a tiny tank and one compressor, just means u run out of air fast and ur compressor is always running...
now if they have a pod setup just like that double the size...then thats the money shot
edit...i just looked and they do have a kit with a 5 gallon and 2 compressors....thats what ud need to have a well functioning air kit but its so much money for what ur getting....but it is easy.


_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 9:18 AM 9-2-2008_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies (VR6JetPilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JetPilot* »_i think this would be perfect for someone like me.
i'm a little older than most of you and have 2 small kids.
so i don't have a lot of time to work on a car, know nothing about air, don't really know anyone with air, etc......but i do like the functionality and of course the looks of having air ride.
i also don't show my car so i don't need any 'custom' setup.


Kinda like what mark said.
Its not all about the looks or show aspect of it.
Plus a much better setup can be had for way less, and you can even assemble it while watching the little ones.







Doesn't need to be done in the garage.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

i think its a good ass idea


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

tried pricing out a similar system and it came out to be a couple hundred dollars cheaper
is the money saved worth the time and labor for all the wiring?
the cover of the box can actually be custom painted if need be for shows


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_tried pricing out a similar system and it came out to be a couple hundred dollars cheaper
is the money saved worth the time and labor for all the wiring?
the cover of the box can actually be custom painted if need be for shows


I have air ride tech stuff and the wiring is straight forward. And Most of its plug and play. You could knock it out yourself easily in less than an hour.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

I consider time to be money. The install is very easy. But becarefull these systems are small. Not a lot of air.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I consider time to be money. The install is very easy. But becarefull these systems are small. Not a lot of air.

they HAVE







ones with a bigger tank and 2 compressors



_Modified by f_399 at 6:29 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
they HAVE ones with a bigger tank and 2 compressors


There you go


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

anyone ever use the remote for the ridepro e2?
does the ignition have to be in the "on" position for it to work? 
or the exact opposite... does it have to be in "off"?
and does levelpro work with vw's? specifically a mk5 gti


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_anyone ever use the remote for the ridepro e2?
does the ignition have to be in the "on" position for it to work? 
or the exact opposite... does it have to be in "off"?
and does levelpro work with vw's? specifically a mk5 gti


ignition must be off...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

thanks


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

i wanna see a setup installed and done!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

soon....


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

Glad we could help!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

_Very interesting._
But as it has already been said, you can get a complete setup w/struts and bags for around these prices.
Product Name Price
AirPod w/ 5 gal. Tank, 2 compressors, and LevelPro control $2,595.00
AirPod w/ 5 gal. Tank, 2 compressors, and Ridepro control $2,095.00
AirPod w/3 gal. Tank, single compressor and LevelPro control $2,395.00
AirPod w/3 gal. Tank, single compressor and RidePro control $1,895.00


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies (f_399)*

its nice but this looks almost like the same thing for way less
http://airbagit.com/product_in...=1626
i know this is not show w/ a tank or controller but still for the price dif.
AIR-PLUGPLA-02 $599.00 


800-842-8789 Plug&play air Management prewired, ready to go. Large 1/2HP Compressor without tank. Save hours of install time 3/8" 150psi valves, Filter,Solenoids,steel fittings & hose,dual Gauges,wirekit. Upgrade to 1/2" 300psi USD177 











_Modified by corrado2nr at 6:53 AM 10-4-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies (corrado2nr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2nr* »_its nice but this looks almost like the same thing for way less
http://airbagit.com/product_in...=1626
i know this is not show w/ a tank or controller but still for the price dif.
AIR-PLUGPLA-02 $599.00 


800-842-8789 Plug&play air Management prewired, ready to go. Large 1/2HP Compressor without tank. Save hours of install time 3/8" 150psi valves, Filter,Solenoids,steel fittings & hose,dual Gauges,wirekit. Upgrade to 1/2" 300psi USD177 











Posting this, only shows me you know nothing about airride. 
How many of these have you installed? Good luck with that.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

One guy on here had the levelpro setup, but he sold it, I think he said it wouldn't work.
I'd love the have the levelpro on mine, but it's $$$.
Anyways, I have the e2 w/ bigred valves..... i love it.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Mike97xj)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4020371


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Posting this, only shows me you know nothing about airride. 
How many of these have you installed? Good luck with that.
. Your right please see p.m. Or my thread in the air ride forum to help educate me.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

i was pretty interested until i saw the price... WTF!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Air Pod by Air Ride Technologies ([email protected])*

As per request.........


_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 3:40 AM 10-6-2008_


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Easy there dude, 
If your so smart why don't you educate us instead of just complaining that no one knows what you know.
It seems lately all youve been doing is bitching and complaining, i posted before that i like to learn so if you want to teach go for it, ill listen.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_Easy there dude, 
If your so smart why don't you educate us instead of just complaining that no one knows what you know.
It seems lately all youve been doing is bitching and complaining, i posted before that i like to learn so if you want to teach go for it, ill listen.

and i said "what do you want to know?" Ask me... Ill tell you or point you in the right direction.. There is no "us" here its HIM and if you remember when i posted about thatlast it was directed at HIM yet again..
There is nothing wrong with the air pod or what the other guy posted.. There essentialy modualr air ride components.. Plug and play types. If there isnt a space issue rock out.. Theres nothing to educate here.. 
F-399 has had zero issues with his airpod as far as i know.. The only henderence i see in that set up is the small compressor.. most hot rod guys for fiddle with switches.. it goes up... and down they dontplay with it as much


_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 8:29 PM 10-5-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

These plug in play sytems exist for a reason. A lot of people dont know what to buy, or even where to begin hooking up an air system. They have taken all the guess work out of it, and put it in one box. and that comes at a price. Half the labour is done for you. 
Now installing one system in your own personal car, and installing 100's in other peoples car is a totally different thing. If you do it your self, you undersatand how it went together, where everything is, and how each piece effects to whole system. When someone else dose it, you only understand it dosnt work, and your car is undrivable. This is very scary for most with limited mechanical knowledge.
Now when I do vehicles for other people, I stick to parts that have given my the least about of trouble. (Why? because I get the phone calls to fix it) Also when you have been doing this long enough, you see everything fail at one point or another. There is a reson why some parts cost more than others. You get what you pay for. Now as for the comparison between these to products. First Iv used both. I had a customer here on saturday, 2 months after the install his gauges dont read corectly, when the bags are empty one needle says 0, the ther 30 psi. on both gauges. I did not sell him this stuff, so I recomened he contact who ever sold him this unit. This is not the first problem he has had with the box. It leaks from every where! (I am talking about the Chassis tech unit) I had a guy on Friday come in, guess what he needed all new compressor system. He was now trying to replace every part one at a time (Unit 8 months old) 
Now, to my resend experiences with ART air pod. Nothin to report. All custers are happy and problem free. 
If anyone wants me to bring them in to answer phones here for a month. You will quickly see what products work, and which ones dont last. My experiences come from lots of time in a shop, working on 100's of cars with Air Suspension. Unfortuntly, I dont have time to "teach" everyone everything there is to know about Air suspension. But If you need a job, Call me LOL.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

$1,705.50 @ http://www.truckshop.com
10% off
its been great to me so far. only issue i had was dirt in the airlines that got stuck in the "dump valve" so it was free flow of air going in and out of the bag
after talking to ride tech it was an easy fix
no problems since then. added water trap and a remote control unit and its great
like someone said, i just have the 3 gallon version... it works for what i need it to do. i dont go up and down often



_Modified by f_399 at 9:54 AM 10-6-2008_


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_These plug in play sytems exist for a reason. A lot of people dont know what to buy, or even where to begin hooking up an air system. They have taken all the guess work out of it, and put it in one box. and that comes at a price. Half the labour is done for you. 
Now installing one system in your own personal car, and installing 100's in other peoples car is a totally different thing. If you do it your self, you undersatand how it went together, where everything is, and how each piece effects to whole system. When someone else dose it, you only understand it dosnt work, and your car is undrivable. This is very scary for most with limited mechanical knowledge.
Now when I do vehicles for other people, I stick to parts that have given my the least about of trouble. (Why? because I get the phone calls to fix it) Also when you have been doing this long enough, you see everything fail at one point or another. There is a reson why some parts cost more than others. You get what you pay for. Now as for the comparison between these to products. First Iv used both. I had a customer here on saturday, 2 months after the install his gauges dont read corectly, when the bags are empty one needle says 0, the ther 30 psi. on both gauges. I did not sell him this stuff, so I recomened he contact who ever sold him this unit. This is not the first problem he has had with the box. It leaks from every where! (I am talking about the Chassis tech unit) I had a guy on Friday come in, guess what he needed all new compressor system. He was now trying to replace every part one at a time (Unit 8 months old) 
Now, to my resend experiences with ART air pod. Nothin to report. All custers are happy and problem free. 
If anyone wants me to bring them in to answer phones here for a month. You will quickly see what products work, and which ones dont last. My experiences come from lots of time in a shop, working on 100's of cars with Air Suspension. Unfortuntly, I dont have time to "teach" everyone everything there is to know about Air suspension. But If you need a job, Call me LOL. 

if i lived in or around toronto i would take you up on that part time at least! i love trying out new job.


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

Wanted to thank AJ for his help







answering some questions








Kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HPUdrew (Apr 25, 2005)

I just wanted to bump this to see if you had any new comments about the AirPod. Also, do you have any pictures or info on how you added the water trap? Even though this isn't the cheapest option out there, it looks like it makes things very simple. I'm considering using this for my Miata so I'm very interested in your opinion on it after having it for a little while. 
Oh, one more thing. Could you get the dimensions of the controller? I can't find them anywhere. It looks like it's going to be an odd size for the places I'm thinking I could mount it. Thanks!


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

As stated by all the others in this thread, it's overpriced for what it is.
I, and I'm sure many others, actually enjoy working on my air ride. Not the enjoy that if something goes wrong on the side of the road, but in the garage adding or cleaning things up. That's part of the fun for me.
IMO you should understand what everything does if you're going to air your car. Sure you save the headache of wiring everything up and installing, but you also miss out on the know how and learning of your setup.


----------



## HPUdrew (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm not opposed to either approach. I agree that if you build it yourself you'll know it better. I also know that I'm not experienced in airride yet, and having a chance to buy a system like this where everything is already setup and tested makes me feel a lot better. Also I like the fact that they have everything wrapped up in one tidy package. 
Air Ride Tech has a very good reputation, so I trust that their setup will work well... and probably better than my first attempt. Besides, if you look at the custom setups, when people are using similar parts, they end up costing nearly as much as these do. I'm still going to have to find the right shocks and bags and a few other parts too, so I know my cost will be a little higher if I go this route, but I feel there is some added security and simplicity with this approach.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (HPUdrew)*

I don't know. I would add up the prices and really compare. They are pretty expensive compared to the other options. Part of that may be that their big red manifolds are costly. 
I agree, it's a cool concept to have it all wrapped up in a plug&play package to make installation easy, but honestly the installation of the tank/compressor/manifolds isn't THAT hard especially if you go with a digital system like the RideTech of the AutoPilot. They don't come in a pod, but they're still very plug&play.
I'd personally rather have the ability to build your own system around what you need and want. It also allows you to select the way all the parts are housed in your trunk. With the pod you need to make room for the whole pod whereas you can pick and choose where you mount the compressors and tanks with a custom setup so you can adapt to your small trunk space.


_Modified by Retromini at 8:38 PM 1-1-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

its been great so far
i had one issue which happened a few days after the install, there was a piece of dirt stuck in the manifold that kept it open, either came from in the tank or the bags
dorbritz helped me through it, turned out it was a simple fix, a couple of bolts and cleaned up the manifold
no issues since then
for the water trap we just ran a hose from the tank to the trap then back into the pod to connect to the manifold, drilled a hole on the side of the pod
























finished product








noise levels are great being in the trunk and also having a cover
i have the small tank, it works for what i need it to do... go down when parked and go up to drive
you can play around with it but not much, you will lose air
the controller isnt that big, i dont have the dimensions. a good addition is the remote, its only $150 and i think its worth it
here is the controller and the remote
















overall i am very happy with the product, no regrets
i also called ridetech when i had that small issue, they were very friendly and were willing to send me a new unit
like one guy said, air ride technologies is a very reputable brand... realized it more when i went to a huge Goodguys Rod & Custom car show and almost everyone on air suspension used air ride technologies
not cheap but a quality product


----------



## chadn502 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

kit looks good. the air ride tech kits are quality and meant to cut back on wiring time and hassle if you dont know what your doing. and to the kid who posted up the chassistech.com or airbagit.com kit check around on other forums like s10forum.com and streetsource.com about that company b/c there was so much bad stuff coming out of that place


----------

